# Errore compilazione con emerge

## knower

http://rafb.net/p/wHu6DO30.html

aiuto!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

emergi 

```
gentoolkit
```

 e dicci che cosa ti dice 

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

----------

## knower

```
 revdep-rebuild -p 
```

http://rafb.net/p/obsrcA16.html

eccolo

----------

## Kernel78

Pendo che dovresti postare sul forum l'output, non dei link ...

Altrimenti il forum perde buona parte della sua utilità  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Invece di urlare "aiuto aiuto" potresti darci qualche informazione in più....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

posta il tuo emerge --info

recentemente hai effettuato aggiornamenti di sistema importanti (gcc, glibc, ecc.?)

altri pacchetti compilano senza problemi?

tieni presente che il pacchetto che stai provando ad installare è ancora marcato come instabile (~), per cui il posto più adatto, nel caso tu non riesca a risolvere, è Gentoo Bugzilla, dove potrai segnalare la cosa (ma al momento non ho visto bugs per problemi simili al tuo, per cui penso sia un problema nel tuo sistema

----------

## knower

```
 emerge --info 
```

 *Quote:*   

>  Portage 2.1.2-r10 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz
> ...

 

gli altri pacchetti compilano benissimo

non ho aggiornato gcc

PS: NON PRETENDO aiuto, lo chiedo, PRETENDO comunque RISPETTO, lo stesso che io porto ad ognuno di voi.Last edited by knower on Fri Feb 23, 2007 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"
```

Scusa se te lo chiedo ma sei sicuro di quello che fai ? Una gentoo completamente in ~ può non essere semplicissima da gestire ...

----------

## knower

all'inizio l'ho settata così in quanto mi servivano (e mi servono) strumenti di programmazione rigorosamente mascherati. Adesso metterei in ACCEPT_KEYWORD solo quelle che realmente mi servono, ma ormai è così e a fare il downgrade dell'intero sistema so che ci perderei parecchio...

----------

## Kernel78

 *knower wrote:*   

> all'inizio l'ho settata così in quanto mi servivano (e mi servono) strumenti di programmazione rigorosamente mascherati. Adesso metterei in ACCEPT_KEYWORD solo quelle che realmente mi servono, ma ormai è così e a fare il downgrade dell'intero sistema so che ci perderei parecchio...

 

Ti faccio una domanda un po' cattivella ...

Hai fatto una stima anche di quanto tempo perderai a sistemare tutti i problemi come questo che ti salteranno fuori quando meno te lo aspetti ?

----------

## knower

No, ma fai tu una stima di quanto tempo impiega un centrino 1,6 Ghz a compilare 850 Mb di codice sorgente.

E inoltre credo che mi darebbe problemi il downgrade, in quanto il sistema è "troppo corrotto" (è una mia idea) e tutti i file di configurazione in /etc andrebbero rivisti "a manina" (anche volendo non so se sono in grado di farlo)

----------

## Scen

Quoto Kernel78, la situazione non è delle più rosee! Il mio consiglio è appoggiarsi a Bugzilla, e segnalare eventualmente il problema (le segnalazioni sui pacchetti in testing sono sempre ben accette!)

 *knower wrote:*   

> PS: NON PRETENDO aiuto, lo chiedo, PRETENDO comunque RISPETTO, lo stesso che io porto ad ognuno di voi.

 

Azz, ho messo le emoticons apposta, per far sì che la mia frase non venisse fraintesa! Ti chiedo scusa se sono stato troppo aggressivo, non era nelle mie intenzioni! (vabbè, c'era un pò di sarcasmo...   :Rolling Eyes:  )  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## knower

no problem, ho evitato apposta di fare riferimenti per non essere eccessivo...  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *knower wrote:*   

> No, ma fai tu una stima di quanto tempo impiega un centrino 1,6 Ghz a compilare 850 Mb di codice sorgente.
> 
> 

 

... fatto.

In base alla mia stima o prendi dei provvedimenti o da qui fino a quando userai gentoo in ~ impiegherai una quantità di tempo a risolvere problemi di gran lunga maggiore al tempo che impiega quella macchina a ricompilare.

Certo in un caso il tempo è distribuito su tutto l'arco di utilizzo mentre nella ricompilazione è concentrato in un unico momento ma a mio parere sarebbe un investimento sistemare la situazione adesso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E inoltre credo che mi darebbe problemi il downgrade, in quanto il sistema è "troppo corrotto" (è una mia idea) e tutti i file di configurazione in /etc andrebbero rivisti "a manina" (anche volendo non so se sono in grado di farlo)

 

Se proprio non vuoi o non puoi reinstallare cerca almeno di limitare i danni.

Metti in package.keywords tutti i pacchetti che hai installato sul sistema con tanto di versione (es. =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2) e poi rimuovi ~x86 da ACCEPT-KEYWORDS.

In questo modo la tua gentoo rimarrà ~ solo oggi e con il tempo verranno aggiornati i pacchetti solo quando saranno presenti versioni stabili.

Questo metodo ti risparmia la ricompilazione immediata ma ti lascia esposto a malfunzionamenti fino a quando i pacchetti non saranno stabilizzati.

----------

## knower

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se proprio non vuoi o non puoi reinstallare cerca almeno di limitare i danni.
> 
> Metti in package.keywords tutti i pacchetti che hai installato sul sistema con tanto di versione (es. =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2) e poi rimuovi ~x86 da ACCEPT-KEYWORDS.
> ...

 

Scusa mi spieghi meglio questa operazione? mi sa che mi hai convinto... che devo fare?

----------

## Scen

Per crearti l'elenco completo dei pacchetti installati, con tanto di versione:

```

qlist -ICv

```

(qlist fa parte di app-portage/portage-utils)

Per crearti l'elenco utile da inserire in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

for x in `qlist -ICv`; do echo "=${x}"; done >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

(script grezzo ma penso risolta la questione)

----------

## Kernel78

 *knower wrote:*   

> Scusa mi spieghi meglio questa operazione? mi sa che mi hai convinto... che devo fare?

 

Banalmente 

```
emerge -pe world | grep "/" | awk '{ print "="$4 }' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/vecchiume
```

 e rimuovi ~x86 da ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

Dopo ogni sync lanci

```
eix -tTc
```

e vedi quali righe puoi rimuovere da /etc/portage/package.keywords/vecchiume perchè ormai si riferiscono a versioni stabili.

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Dopo ogni sync lanci
> 
> ```
> eix -tTc
> ```
> ...

 

Questa non la sapevo (mannaggia a me che non leggo mai le pagine man  :Razz:  ), grazie del super-hint  :Cool: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Dopo ogni sync lanci
> 
> ```
> eix -tTc
> ```
> ...

 

Figurati, io non conoscevo qlist -ICv quindi direi che siamo pari  :Wink: 

/EDIT: anzie, adesso il mio suggerimento diventa più efficente

```
qlist -ICv | awk '{print "="$1 }' > /etc/portage/package.keywords/vecchiume
```

----------

